# Blue Hood Leon/LED lights



## ynwa23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

I always see other cars with two blue lights on the hood/bonnet of cars. I have no idea what they are called, and I would like to know how they work and where to get some..

Any help would be much appreciated.,


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

ynwa23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I always see other cars with two blue lights on the hood/bonnet of cars. I have no idea what they are called, and I would like to know how they work and where to get some..
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.,


I think you're probably looking for something like this:

Google Image Result for http://www.taillightking.com/images/LED_Lights/38019_BlueLED_wwNozzle_Combined.jpg


----------

